# Corn Witch



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

*No responses?*

I can't believe all the people who have viewed this question with no responses! I want to know, too. I'm thinking of designing one myself - I tried to find plans, too, but with no success. My first thought is putting the head cantilevered on a frame to balance weight, using two latch hooks with clips that rotate. this would give smooth movement. Anyone else have a thought?


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

*Lurker is the keyword*

Me again ... I got lucky and figured out the corn witch is a modified lurker costume. Make one arm static, mount the head in the middle of the overhead horizontal support (shoulders), and don't put a "head" on top of the shoulders. If I don't have time to make one this year, I'm SOOOOO making one next year!!!!! Glad you posted that video.


----------



## STAREMPIREUS (Sep 6, 2010)

*FINALLY...*

Thank you for responding . I too am quite surprised at having NO response till now .

I've done more research and drawing and I'm quite sure I can duplicate the Corn Witch design .

Here's a quick drawing of the frame I think will work .











Now this is just a quick sketch and not very detailed .

2 arms reacher style that hang from shoulder arches and the head is hand controlled like a puppet . That hangs from an extension ( not pictured ) ...

Frame is bent to allow a nice curve to the back and shoulder area .

NOTE: To bend PVC pipe , First fill with sand , plug ends and heat . The sand will keep the pipe from collapsing on itself . After cooling dump the sand .

I would still love to see the insides to the aboved pictured Lurker though .

Hope to hear from you again . Just about to give up on this site when I saw your response . 

*PS Pumpkin Rot *

I can understand you don't like to give away your secrets BUT why don't you do a book ?

I'd buy it !!!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with. 
I've got no ideas for you sorry.


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

I know it's been 10 years, but what was the final out come?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Homer Rocks said:


> I know it's been 10 years, but what was the final out come?


Unless they are using a different account, the op hasn't been on the site since 2011 so we will probably never know.


----------

